# Cheddar, pepper, paprika.



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 2, 2021)

Tons of Cabot seriously sharp cheddar, pepper jack, and doing some paprika. Took the cheese off after 3 and a half hours.  Paprika will stay in the smoker till morning.  The tray has a few more hours left to go.   It’s a crisp 44° here in central FL.  Perfect night to cold smoke.   Cheese will rest in the fridge till tomorrow after work before vacuum sealing.  
Girlfriend told me that we have enough cheese in the garage fridge.   When I told her it will keep for a year at least she understood and agreed we might need even more to last till it gets cold again down here.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2021)

Looks good! I smoked some paprika and mixed nuts with my last batch of cheese.  Might have to do more cheese though... totally spaced off getting any gouda. But then again we get more cold smoking weather in Iowa!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks like you have enough for a week or two!
Al


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 4, 2021)

I’ve got over 50 lbs of smoked cheese in the beer fridge now. Should hold me over for a bit.  Lol


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 5, 2021)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> I’ve got over 50 lbs of smoked cheese in the beer fridge now. Should hold me over for a bit.  Lol



You can never have too much smoked cheese.  Especially if friends are coming over.


----------

